# Yamaha FG-580 $525



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I’m not sure what this should be worth.

Was $750, now $525.

Has a broken tuner, some weird stain. Why the big X on the label? All the FG-580s I’ve seen have had book-matched backs and maybe book-matched sides. I saw an ad in Alberta looking for a tuning maching for this model guitar that was up for a year.

70s Yamaha Acoustic | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The bridge appears to be oversized


----------

